# diye



## FlyingBird

Anyone can please explain more what 'diye' means?

İ see this word very often but cannot understand it...looked even in dictioneries but don't get it

Some examples with this word are also welcome.

şimdiden teşekkürler


----------



## shafaq

There is a thread about it here.


----------



## FlyingBird

shafaq said:


> There is a thread about it here.


Yes i already saw this thread, but i understand nothing 

That's the reason why i asking, cause i can see this word very often but can't understand it.Looked at some examples but didn't help.


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> Yes i already saw this thread, but i understand nothing
> 
> That's the reason why i asking, cause i can see this word very often but can't understand it.Looked at some examples but didn't help.


Hiç kimse cevaplayamaz mı? 


Anyone can please explain more about it cause from internet i found just nothing.


----------



## Gemmenita

As you have recognized, the structure of Turkish sentences are sometimes inversed, means you should start from the back part to reach the first part. 
For example: 
"Onu parkta göreceğimi söyledim" instead of "ona söyledim ki onu parkta göreceğim" (like english structure)

This was an introduction to start to explain "diye" because first of all, "diye" is always used _after_ the main sentence or the group of words that it refers to.
(as you have certainly recognized  it comes always after a sentence and not at the beginning).
And then, the most used meanings of "diye"  are:

1.In the meaning of “that” or "so":

O bugün öğleden sonra gelecek, diye düşündüm.

I thought *that* he will come after noon today.
or 
He will come after noon today, *so* I thought.  (=I thought so)

2. In the meaning of "for that":

Üzülmesin *diye* böyle söyledim.

I said so *for that* he doesn't get upset/sad.


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> As you have recognized, the structure of Turkish sentences are sometimes inversed, means you should start from the back part to reach the first part.
> For example:
> "Onu parkta göreceğimi söyledim" instead of "ona söyledim ki onu parkta göreceğim" (like english structure)
> 
> This was an introduction to start to explain "diye" because first of all, "diye" is always used _after_ the main sentence or the group of words that it refers to.
> (as you have certainly recognized  it comes always after a sentence and not at the beginning).
> And then, the most used meanings of "diye"  are:
> 
> 1.In the meaning of “that” or "so":
> 
> O bugün öğleden sonra gelecek, diye düşündüm.
> 
> I thought *that* he will come after noon today.
> or
> He will come after noon today, *so* I thought.  (=I thought so)
> 
> 2. In the meaning of "for that":
> 
> Üzülmesin *diye* böyle söyledim.
> 
> I said so *for that* he doesn't get upset/sad.


So what does it mean very very literally?

does it have something with 'demek' (to say)?

çok teşekkürler


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> So what does it mean very very literally?
> 
> does it have something with 'demek' (to say)?
> 
> çok teşekkürler



Very very literally it means what I have written in bold in post 5.

And it has nothing to do with "demek".


----------



## Rallino

Chaton.marchande said:


> Very very literally it means what I have written in bold in post 5.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with "demek".



Actually it does.
*Diye* comes from the gerund of 'demek': _diyerek_.
_
Yağmur yağarsa diye şemsiyemi yanıma aldım._ literally means "I took my umbrella with me, *telling myself* 'what if it rained…?'"

The word _diye_ is used in the reported speech:
_Ne zaman geleceksin, diye sordu. _→ He asked_, _*saying *'when will you come?' 

However if your main verb is _demek_, you don't use a further _diye_ - that would be a repetition:
_Bugün gelmeyeceğim, diye dedi._


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> Actually it does.
> *Diye* comes from the gerund of 'demek': _diyerek_.
> _
> Yağmur yağarsa diye şemsiyemi yanıma aldım._ literally means "I took my umbrella with me, *telling myself* 'what if it rained…?'"
> 
> The word _diye_ is used in the reported speech:
> _Ne zaman geleceksin, diye sordu. _→ He asked_, _*saying *'when will you come?'
> 
> However if your main verb is _demek_, you don't use a further _diye_ - that would be a repetition:
> _Bugün gelmeyeceğim, diye dedi._


Yes i already looked in google and found more answers, and it's true what you are saying


----------



## Gemmenita

Rallino said:


> (...)
> _
> Yağmur yağarsa diye şemsiyemi yanıma aldım._ literally means "I took my umbrella with me, *telling myself* 'what if it rained…?'"
> (...)



Agree with Rallino in this example.
If  I said that “diye” has nothing to do with “demek”, it was in semantic level (meaning) since fortunately “diye” has a _special meaning_ in each case.

By the way, I remembered two other usages (therefore two other meanings) of “diye”:

(number 1 and 2 already said in post 5)

3. Onu orada göreceğim diye*, koşarak gittim ama maalesef çıkmıştır.
Here “diye” means:
Onu orada göreceğimi *düşünerek* koşarak  gittim ama...
Onu orada göreceğim *sandım*, by yüzden koşarak gittim ama…

4.Neden onu eve almıyorsun? İnsanlık diye bir şey var.

Here means: ... there is a thing *named* humanity.


*Here “diye” can be as Rallino’s “diyerek”.


----------

